# X-Men: First Class Personality Types



## Kadence (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay, this is what I have so far... Help me out! I've only seen it once and that was the midnight premiere so I wasn't exactly thinking as clearly as I would have been had it not been midnight. Any suggestions? Comments? Sly remarks? 
These are all very tentative guesses. 

Erik Lehnsherr - ISTJ or ISTP
Charles Xavier - ENFJ
Raven / Mystique - EXFP
Hank McCoy - INTP?
Moira - ESFJ?
Sebastian Shaw - ENTJ?

Haha, I'm probably totally wrong on a few of them though.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

My guesses:

Professor X - ENFJ
Magneto - INTJ
Sebastian Shaw - ENTJ
Mystique - ENFP
Emma Frost - INTJ?
Moira MacTaggert - INFJ?
Beast - INTP
Angel - xSFP
Banshee - ESFP
Havok - ISTP
Darwin - ESTP
Azazel - ISTP


----------



## Emphasis (Apr 10, 2011)

I was watching the movie and thinking "OMG, Professor X is so ENFJ!"
I also think Moira's an INFJ, but I don't have a clue about Emma's type.


----------



## Kadence (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, the Professor totally seemed like an ENFJ to me too. Emma Frost does sound like an INTJ. Anything else?


----------



## Cerebro (Jul 30, 2011)

Charles Xavier - INFJ
Erik Lensherr - INTJ
Hank McCoy - INTP
Sean Cassidy - ESTP
Alex Summers - ISTP
Raven Darkholme - ISFP
Armando Munoz - ESFP
Moira MacTaggart - ISTJ
Sebastian Shaw - ENTJ
Emma Frost - ESTP
Azazel - ISTP
Riptide - ISTJ
Angel - ISFP


----------



## Super Samurai (Dec 11, 2014)

Easy and I dont see ENFJ in Charles at all he is the classic ENFP
Charles Xavier/Professor X - ENFP easy for me. I swear no bias and I have tons of ENFJ friends and they are not like Charles. Could be INFJ even but not ENFJ.
Erik Lehnsherr/Magneto - INTJ for sure
Raven Darkholme/Mystique - INFP
Alex Summers/Havok - ESFJ really not sure.
Sean Cassidy/Banshee - ESFP
Hank McCoy/Beast - IXTP either one would do
Emma Frost - INTP very determined one
Armando Munoz/Darwin - ISFJ 
Moira MacTaggart - ISTJ
Sebastian Shaw - ENTJ i know it is a stereotype that all ENTJs are villains but this one actually is.
Azazel - ISTP
Janos Quested/Riptide - ISTJ
Angel Salvadore/Angel - ISFP


----------



## Super Samurai (Dec 11, 2014)

Actually Charles might be an Ni dom because INFJs can seem very extroverted. He is for sure not an ENFJ though.


----------



## sentimentals (May 1, 2016)

In First Class, I believe Charles is very much on the line between ENFP and ENFJ. James McAvoy stated that he really wanted to flip Patrick Stewart's Xavier on his head and give the audience a much spunkier, volatile Professor, one with a considerable ego and who's more than a bit self-serving. We do see a bit of that warmth, compassion, and understanding that's stereotypical of ENFJs, especially in his bond with Erik, and he focuses so much on bringing out other people's potential that he entirely ignores Raven's needs even though she's been with him his whole life. 

He's incredibly headstrong, and lets his vision get in the way of his relationships and his professional image many times during the movie. Again, he completely dismisses Raven's struggles and fears to get where he feels he needs to be, which leads her to leave him in the end. We then see him in Days of Future Past, struggling to get over those broken ties with Erik and Raven and absolutely not anywhere over the loss of his legs. When we're presented in Apocalypse with a more serene, composed Charles that's had a very real taste of the bigger picture that he's striving for, I'm not sure if life has settled him down into ENFJ-dom or he's just a more self-controlled Perceiver.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Professor X - ENFJ 7w6 So/Sx
Magneto - INTJ 8w7 Sx/Sp (in that movie. later he's more 1w2 Sx/So)
Sebastian Shaw - ENTJ 7w8 Sp/Sx
Mystique - ISFP 6w7 Sx/Sp
Beast - INTP 5w6 So/Sx
Banshee - ISFP 6w7 Sp/Sx
Havok - ISTP 2w3 Sx/So


----------



## LilacSnowflake (Dec 2, 2016)

Professor X: *ENFJ - 2w3*
Magneto: *INTJ - 8w7* (He acts like ESTJ sometimes)
Mystique: *ISFP - 6w7*
Beast: *INTP - 5w4* (probably a very kind one 
Banshee: *ESFP - 7w6*
Havok: *ISTP - 5w6*
Darwin: *ENTJ - 3w2*
Angel: *ESTJ - 3w4*
Sebastian Shaw: *ENTJ - 7w8*


----------

